# Pitsy's first haircut



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

Took Pitsy over to the groomers for his first haircut. I am so pleased and I think he is too. Before and after pictures below - plus one of Lulu who just had a trim.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

GREAT cut! My Gibbs is still long and I have not had the heart, or guts, to cut him, but now I am inspired by Pitsy' new do


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Wow!! I May get inspired to cut Rosie's hair also. I keep saying that I don't know how she sees--wow. It is like having a different dog. .


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Wow!! I May get inspired to cut Rosie's hair also. I keep saying that I don't know how she sees--wow. It is like having a different dog. .


I thought you had Rosie cut down before your surgery, no? If not, who kept after her hair for you while you were down and out?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

I did do a long puppy cut. I told the groomer to not cut the bangs though. I am trying to get them long enough again to pull back. The vet had cut them real short last year because of a infection and they grow so slow. Her hair is about 4 or so inches long now. I have to admit that she has had a lot of mats cut out because I didn't feel like brushing--Rosie doesn't mind and with all that hair no one else can tell.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Beautiful haircut. Pitsy does look like a different dog. Gorgeous!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Pitsy looks gorgeous! You seem to have a great groomer!


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

It's like I say with these Havs it's two for the price of one!! Pitsy looks cool with his new fur cut!!


----------



## Faraday1610 (Aug 7, 2010)

Thanks guys. I felt bad having his wonderful coat cut. I know he couldn't see from behind his long bangs but he looked so cute with his long hair. But it was definitely the best decision. The groomer was a new groomer over in Dubai. I was pretty nervous but so happy with the result. Its about an hours drive away but they are both great in the car so they are my groomers of choice from now on. Best cut I've had from a groomer.


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

Pitsy looks like a whole different dog! LOL Really wonderful job on both!!


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

Wow...the groomer did a great job...I especially like what she did with his face...I might use this pic as an example on my next visit....


----------

